# I want to homebrew, ingredients?



## Jaydub1970 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all

I really want to have a go at making my own wax.
Where is the best place to get the ingredients from?

Cheers all


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice do a kit with pre measured ingredients.


----------



## Jaydub1970 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for that but defeats the purpose. Want to try and make my own.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Do a search and you'll find some answers there mate


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

Nuba flakes
Bees wax 
Coconut oil 
Solvent ( there are a few from what I have read )
Oils 

Iv only just started researching it myself ! 
But as soon as I get everything home I will start a thread ! And will share all my ingredients 

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not as easy as it first sounds, I've done it. I've also mixed a few hybrids... that's fun too. Read through Ben's a.k.a Rubbish Boy's thread on here (search) and you'll see what's required. Along with help from Dom @ Dodo Juice. I've got allot of respect for Ben, Dom & PJ, and our resident Bouncer too. Creating waxes is an art. 

Read up & enjoy. Most of all, have fun


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

I'm reading through one at the mo  

Won't have my supply's for a week or so but can't wait to get started


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

mjbchill said:


> I'm reading through one at the mo
> 
> Won't have my supply's for a week or so but can't wait to get started


:lol:

Be prepared for reading, lot's and lot's and lot's - Then do a bit more. > followed by many, many months of testing :thumb:

Very addictive indeed, constantly achieving the best you can do - make a tick list of what you want it to do and strive to tick off all your boxes.

Research never ever stops, that's the good bit, neither does constant testing. I must have circa 30 prototype blends I've done and many of the recipes will never see light of day due to me being picky on certain elements. Although all of them could be used

Overall, good luck with it all - start your own thread and build it up as you go on. - It won't be cheap and the house does start to become a lab.

3 tips from my experience.

1. Don't use your other half best Ramsey's pots.
2. Don't spill any on the carpet. 
3. Become best friends with your florist and practice your 'It wasn't me' face :lol:


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

^^ top bloke thanks for the heads up :thumb:
It's already consuming my every second thought and emptied my bank account 

But as soon as I get underway I will be starting a thread 

Mark


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Bouncer, Dom and Chris at Waxamono are your guys on here for home brewing. Bouncer is a bouncer, so don't get to drunk ..

The dodo kit is probably a good way to start, get a feel for what is what and then branch out with your own experiments ..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hahaha - Indeed it does.

I still remember getting up after 3 in the morning as I couldn't sleep due to a 'brainwave' I was having about a new recipe.

By 5am it was done, poured and cooling :lol: > just in time to hear the milkman outside.

Run a diary of what your doing and write down absolute everything as one slight change in the ingredients/process can change your outcome, then you have the mixing stages and the important cooling process. 

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Rob 

Thought about buying the kit but ended up with nearly 2kg of wax flakes instead :doublesho

Still pondering the oils tho !!

Ye pouring & cooling will be my first hurdle


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Jaydub1970 said:


> Thanks for that but defeats the purpose. Want to try and make my own.


Only certain things are available to the public, you cannot even buy a firecracker in this country dude.


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

So true .....


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

So many new manufacturers "make" there own wax's and sealants I'm sure they could offer a few tips as they would have all had to start somewhere!

Jay & rubbishboys threads are great, Dom from dodojuice gives some great pointers :thumb:


----------

